# White spots on ram fungus?



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey everyone I mentioned this on my thread but I thought I'd post here as well. My prized male German Blue Ram has developed some white spots on his face. I don't think it's ick as I've had to deal with ick before. These spots look much larger and is only on his face. No other fish in the tank have this. He is behaving normal and is eating. I put him in a 7 gal qt tank but I have yet to treat him. I wanted to get some thoughts on what this may be before I started dumping meds in his tank.

Any idea anyone?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

He's in a qt tank now. Anyone know what this is? I'm beginning to think it might be hole in the head disease.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Very bad is all I know. Check treatment for hole in head. Not 100% sure but you need to treat this or else it will take over. 

Also treat discus tank. They are prone to infections.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah that's what I figured


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

The pictures are a little blurry but the spots do look a little big for ich. I've never seen a ram with hole in the head. I would up the temp in your quarantine tank to at least 86, add salt and maybe some some paraguard.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 7, 2014)

It's hole in the head. Is the fish still eating if so that's the best way to medicate. Do it quickly and keep up with clean water and good tank cleanings. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey guys thanks for the feedback. Yeah that's what I figured it was. I have no idea now he got it. The only fish i added recently were the discus and they seem fine. 

I'm treating now with seachems metroplex and focus mixed in with his food. I'm also treating the other fish the same in the display tank. Just in case one of the new fish introduced it to the tank. The tank gets a 50 -70 percent water change every other day and the temp is sitting at 82.

He never has shown signs that he was ill. Even when these marks appeared on his head he was behaving and eating like normal. He's the boss of the tank even the discus stay away from him. He was actually keeping all of the discus in line. When one discus would bully another he stepped in and chased the aggressor away. Since he was removed from the tank there seems to be a pecking order developing among the discus. The other male ram has also colored up as well. It will be interesting to see what happens when he is reintroduced.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 7, 2014)

Many fish can appear healthy for a while with hith but at some point it becomes to much and will kill the fish. Weaker fish will stop eating and wither away. It's a slow death if left untreated and not one you want to see.

There is alot of different ideas behind hith and the causes. But in the end it is treatable and most fish can heal up nicely.

Hope your ram has a full recovery. Patients is key as it takes a while to beat.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks . Yeah unfortunately it's not the first time I've had to battle an illness the last time was several years back I got ich and lost some fish as a result of it.


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Planter, I'm going through treating my tank for some unknown disease atm as well. If you find your fish are reluctant to eat medicated food, add Garlicguard - it really helps stimulate their appetite. I never knew rams could get hole in the head, I thought only oscars and other large cichlids got it - learn something new every day! 
Good luck with your treatment!


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks Wiccandove. I read about your troubles and I feel for you bud. Yeah I've never seen hole in the head myself

He is eating just fine the little guy is a pig I'm going to treat for 3 weeks. Let's see what happens.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

My Ram is still in QT and is not doing will he has large multiple cysts on is head and is no longer swimming around the tank he is just still in the corner. He has also stopped eating. I don't think he has much longer. I may euthanize the little soon if he doesn't show any improvement. 

To make matters worse my electric blue ram just got pop eye. Man it looks ugly. He is my main tank right now and I am still treating the main tank. 

All this started happening when I did a re scape on my display tank I also added some new driftwood and a couple of new discus shortly after. I made too many changes too quicly to know what the cause is/was but something is definitely wrong.

I've been fortunate over the years with disease in my tanks. I had ick once, aside from that I can't recall another time I've had sick fish.

Oddly enough the new fish ( the discus) all look and are behaving healthy.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 7, 2014)

The parasite was in the fish the whole time. The stresses caused by a reshape as well as the anaerobic pockets thats there probably released at the same time is what likely weakend the fish and allow the parasite to excel.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your rams  I feel your pain - I lost 5 discus, 3 emperor tetras and 2 congos total from whatever went through my tank. I hope you caught your early enough that no other fish get sick!


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Well I lost the 2 male rams. Super pissed about it they we really nice looking fish and up until now we're really healthy and active.

Freakin rams must be one of the most sensitive fw fish to keep I've never had one live more than year.

Anyhow thanks everyone for the advice. I'm seriously doubting keeping anymore for the time being.


----------



## PaulieWoz (Aug 5, 2015)

planter said:


> Well I lost the 2 male rams. Super pissed about it they we really nice looking fish and up until now we're really healthy and active.
> 
> Freakin rams must be one of the most sensitive fw fish to keep I've never had one live more than year.
> 
> Anyhow thanks everyone for the advice. I'm seriously doubting keeping anymore for the time being.


That sucks. Sorry to hear about the loss.

If you do decide to keep GBRs again, Mike at finatics recen had some really nice tank raised ones. Not cheap, but they look really nice.

But you might have to call ahead because they might be gone by now. He had one tank with smaller ones and one with just nice big males.

Here is one of the three I got about 10 days ago.










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

